# إبن الإنسان الذى فى السماء



## Fadie (20 يونيو 2008)

*إبن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء*​ 
*فادى*​​*فى يو 3 : 13 نقرأ :"وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ".*



*الشق الثانى من النص "الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ" غير موجود ببعض المخطوطات القديمة مثل: البردية 66 , البردية 75 , السينائية و الفاتيكانية. بجانب عدم وروده فى المخطوطات القبطية الصعيدية و الفيومية و مخطوطة واحدة من المخطوطات القبطية البحيرية**[1]**. بالإضافة الى انه غير معروف عند يوسابيوس , غريغوريوس النزينزى , غريغوريوس النيسى , ديديموس الضرير , و إبيفانيوس.*​ 


*و لكن على الجانب الآخر , فإن النص موجودة فى العديد و العديد من المخطوطات مثل المخطوطة السكندرية و المخطوطات**[2]**:*​ 


*E G H K N Δ Θ Π Ψ 050 f1 f13 28 157 180 205 565 579 597 700 892 1006 1009 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1242 1243 1253 1292 1342 1344 1365 1424 1505 1546 1646 2148 2174*​ 


*هذا بالإضافة الى كل مخطوطات النص البيزنطى و مخطوطات قراءات الكتب الكنسية.*​ 


*النص فى المخطوطة السكندرية (بين الخطين الأفقين العدد بأكمله و الجزء محل النقاش تحته خط):*​ 



*




*​ 



*و من الترجمات القديمة: اللاتينية القديمة و فى أقدم صورها (المخطوطات a,aur,b , c , f , j , q) و من هذه المخطوطات ما يرجع الى القرن الرابع قرن السينائية و الفاتيكانية مثل المخطوطة a. الترجمة السيريانية و فى أقدمها مثل الترجمة السيريانية القديمة ثابت فى مخطوطتيها الكاترونية و السينائية , السيريانية البسيطة (البشيتا) , السيريانية الهيراقلية و السيريانية الفلسطينية. و من المخطوطات القبطية فمن مخطوطات القبطية البحيرية ما يُثبت النص كما هو. هذا بالإضافة الى ان العلامة جيروم يُثبت النص فى ترجمته اللاتينية "الفلجاتا" , بجانب ثبوت النص فى الترجمات الأرمينية , الجيورجية و السلافية.*​ 


*و عن الشواهد الأبائية**[3]**: فالقديس هيبوليتوس يعرف النص (ق. 3) , أحد مهرطقى القرن الثالث يُدعى نوفوتيان , إيستاثيوس (ق. 4) , زينو (ق. 4) , أمبروسياستر (ق. 4) , أفراهاط الفارسى , هيلارى اسقف بواتيه (ق. 4) , لوسيفر (ق. 4) , باسيليوس الكبير (ق. 4) , أمفيليشيوس (ق. 4) , امبروسيوس (ق. 4) , كيرلس الكبير (ق. 4) , جيروم (ق. 4) , يوحنا ذهبى الفم (ق. 5) , أغسطينوس (ق. 5) , يعقوب السروجى (ق. 5) , و العلامة يوحنا الدمشقى (ق. 7). و يُضيف العلامة تشيندورف**[4]** القديس ديونسيوس السكندرى (و لكنه عمل منسوب له).*​ 


*و يرى العالم ألفورد أن الحذف فى النُسخ القديمة هذه جاء بسبب الإهمال أو بسبب عدم فِهم النص بشكل مستقيم من قِبل النُساخ**[5]**. و بالفعل لا يوجد سبب منطقى لإضافة النص فى عصر متأخر حتى ان احد علماء لجنة إعداد نُسخة **UBS قال صراحةً انه لا يوجد سبب يجعل الناسخ يُضيف كهذه عبارة , و ان من الممكن ان النُساخ وجدوا عبارة "ابن الانسان الذى هو فى السماء" قد يُعترض عليها لأسباب لاهوتية , فوُضعت مرتبة القراءة C فى الطبعة الثالثة. غير الثلاث علماء المتبقيين قالوا أن هذه العبارة تعكس "تطور كريستولوجى"[6]. و لكن من الثابت أن الصراعات الكريستولوجية بدأت فى القرن الرابع , لذا فيصعب قبول هذا الرأى للأسباب التالية:-*​ 


*1- النص يشهد له الكثير من الاباء قبل حتى ان يُوجد هذا الصراع مثل هيبوليتوس , نوفوتيان , امبروسياستر , افراهاط الفارسى.*​ 
*2- النص يشهد له معاصرين للصراع الكريستولوجى مثل : هيلارى اسقف بواتيه , باسيليوس الكبير , امبروسيوس , ابيفانيوس , جيروم , اغسطينوس , ثيؤودريت , زينو (القرن الرابع) , لوسيفر , كيرلس الكبير , و فى عمل منسوب لديونسيوس من القرن الرابع , و من بعد الصراع الكريستولوجى يوحنا الدمشقى و ماريعقوب السروجى.*​ 
*3- النص موجود فى غالبية مخطوطات الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة مثل a و التى ترجع للقرن الثالث , b التى ترجع للقرن الرابع , ff2 و التى ترجع للقرن الخامس , f و التى ترجع للقرن السادس , و ايضا J من القرن السادس , Q من القرن الخامس.*​ 
*4- القراءة الطويلة موجودة فى ترجمات : الفلجاتا , السيريانية البشيتا , السيريانية الهيراقلية , السيريانية الفلسطينية , القبطية البحيرية , الأرمينية , الأثيوبية , السلافية.*​ 
*5- ان الصراع الكريستولوجى انتهى فى القرن الخامس و استقر.*​ 
*6- ان النص موجود فى المخطوطة السكندرية من القرن الخامس و المخطوطة ان N من القرن السادس , اى بعد انتهاء الصراع الكريستولوجى اصلاً.*​ 
*7- القراءة الطويلة موجودة بمخطوطات يونانية كثيرة جدا منها : E G H K N Δ Θ Π Ψ 050 f1 f13 28 157 180 205 565 579 597 700 892 1006 1009 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1242 1243 1253 1292 1342 1344 1365 1424 1505 1546 1646 2148 2174.*​ 
*8- لا يوجد سبب واحد لإضافة هذا النص بعد انتهاء الصراع الكريستولوجى ولا معنى لإضافته بعد انتهاء عصر المجامع.*​ 
*9- لو كان لدى النُساخ الأرثوذكس نية مُبيتة لإضافة نص يُؤيدهم فى صراعهم مع الاريوسيين لكانوا اضافوا هذا النص فى عصرهم , لا ان يتركوا مخطوطاتهم بلا هذا النص!*​ 


*أخيراً , لجنة UBS فى طبعتها الرابعة وضعت مرتبة قراءة الحذف فى درجة B أى أنهم مُتشككين فى أصالة قراءة الحذف هذه , و هذا يُشير الى قوة الأدلة التى عرضناها لصالح إثبات النص. هذا يُؤكده روجر أومانسون – و هو أحد تلاميذ هذه اللجنة – فى تعليقه النصى قائلاً:" الكلمات الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فى نهاية العدد غالباً تعليق توضبحى من الناسخ , يعكس تطور كريستولوجى لاحق. من ناحية أخرى , القراءة الأطول قد تكون أصلية حيث أن القراءة الأقصر مُدعمة بالأكثر من الشواهد المصرية. و تنوع القراءات يُلمح الى أن النُساخ وجدوا التعبير " ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ" صعب و غيروه إما بحذف عبارة مُخصص إسم الفاعل , أو بتغييره للوقاية من تفسير النص كأن إبن الإنسان كان فى هذه اللحظة فى السماء"[7]. و هذا هو نفس ما نراه فى تعليقات دانيال والاس و مجموعته[8].*​ 

*البرهان الخارجى*​ 

*اولاً: إن كانت برديات القرن الثانى لا تُثبت النص فإننا لدينا الترجمة القبطية البحيرية و التى تعود الى القرن الثانى او الثالث و بجميع مخطوطاتها النص عدا واحدة فقط مع مُلاحظة انه لا يوجد مخطوطة قبطية واحدة تحذف هذه العبارة سوى هذه المخطوطة البحيرية. و لدينا إستشهاد هيبوليتوس و نوفوتيان و اوريجن من القرن الثالث , و هذا يُثبت وجود النص فى القرنين الثانى و الثالث.*​ 


*ثانياً: فى القرن الرابع لا نجد النص فى السينائية و الفاتيكانية , و لكننا نجده فى الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة و فى أقدم صورها مثل المخطوطة a التى ترجع للقرن الرابع بجانب الفلجاتا لجيروم. كذلك لدينا السيريانية السينائية تُثبت النص – مع إختلاف فى القراءة – و هى من القرن الرابع , و لدينا عدة شهادات أبائية من القرن الرابع مثل: , إيستاثيوس , زينو , أمبروسياستر , أفراهاط الفارسى , هيلارى اسقف بواتيه , لوسيفر , باسيليوس الكبير , أمفيليشيوس , امبروسيوس , كيرلس الكبير , جيروم , و يُضيف لهم العميد برجون حامى الإيمانى أثناسيوس.*​ 


*ثالثاً: يجب أن نلاحظ أنه لا يوجد مخطوطة سيريانية واحدة لأى ترجمة سيريانية تحذف هذا النص , بل كل المخطوطات السيريانية بأزمنتها المتفرقة و أماكنها المُتباعدة تُثبت هذه القراءة. منها الترجمة السيريانية القديمة و تُمثلها السيريانية الكاترونية تُثبت النص دون أى قراءات به.*​ 


*رابعاً: ثبوت النص فى القرن الخامس يُؤيده العديد من الشواهد مثل المخطوطة السكندرية , و من الترجمات السيريانية الكاترونية و البشيتا و اللاتينية القديمة b و اللاتينية القديمة e , و الترجمتين الارمينية و الجيورجية. بجانب جيروم الذى يقتبس النص هكذا مرتين , و ذهبى الفم و أغسطينوس و المؤرخ ثيؤودوريت الذى يقتبسه ثلاث مرات بهذا الشكل. كل هذه الأدلة تُثبت أصالة النص فى القرن الخامس.*​ 


*خامساً: يجب مُلاحظة أن النص ليس إضافة بيزنطية لأنه معروف و ثابت عند أباء الإسكندرية و موجود فى النصوص الغربية و القيصرية بجانب النص البيزنطى. فى الحقيقة , يجب ان ننظر الى أدلة الحذف التى لم تخرج عن النص السكندرى , و هذا يطعن فى التوزيع الجغرافى لقراءة الحذف و يُشير بقوة الى التوزيع الجغرافى لقراءة الإثبات.*​ 


*سادساً: من إقتباسات الأباء ما يلى:*​ 


*ثيؤودوريت فى حواره الثالث:*​ 


*How, then, does the Lord say "If ye shall see the Son of man ascend up where He was before," I and again "No man hath ascended up to heaven but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven?"*​ 


*القديس أغسطينوس يقتبس النص ثلاث مرات فى بحثه عن "المميزات و غفران الخطايا و معمودية الأطفال" الذى وجهه الى ماركلينوس , الكتاب الأول**[9]**:*​ 


*We speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness. If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe if I tell you of heavenly things? And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven.*​ 

*و أيضاً**[10]**:*​ 


*How these things can be? "No man," says He, "hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."*​ 

*و أيضاً**[11]**:*​ 


*To ascend, therefore, they would be wholly unable, since "no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."*​ 


*و فى عظاته على فصول مُنتخبة من العهد الجديد 41 : 7 يقول:-*​ 


*Dost thou wish to ascend? Hold fast to Him that ascendeth. For by thine own self thou canst not rise. "For no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven."*​ 


*و القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم فى تأملاته على إنجيل يوحنا 27 : 1 تعرض لشرح النص تفصيلاً يو 3 : 12 - 13 , و يقتبس النص مرتين , المرة الأولى كمقدمة للشرح و الثانية فى معرض حديثه قائلاً:*​ 


*And this He declared by what follows, when He said, "And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven."*​ 

*و مرة أخرى فى تأملاته على انجيل يوحنا 47 : 2 يقول:*​ 


*And to Nicodemus, "No man hath ascended up to heaven but the Son of man which is in heaven."*​ 

*أما العلامة القديس هيبوليتوس فيقول**[12]**:*​ 


*And it is not simply that I say this, but He Himself attests it who came down from heaven; for He speaketh thus: "No man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."*​ 


*و القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى يقول**[13]**:*​ 


*And he puts forward as a witness to this monstrous assertion a garbled quotation from the Gospels, namely, No man hath Ascended up into Heaven save He which came down from Heaven, even the Son of Man which is in Heaven*​ 


*و غريغوريوس الكبير يقول**[14]** :*​ 


*Therefore the Word and the flesh is one Person, as He says Himself, No man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven*​ 


*و العلامة يوحنا الدمشقى يقول فى شرحه للإيمان الأرثوذكسى**[15]** :*​ 


*The third mode is one which declares the one subsistence and brings out the dual nature: for instance, And I live by the Father: so he that eateth Me, even he shall live by Me(1). And this: I go to My Father and ye see Me no more(2). And this: They would not have crucified the Lord of Glory(3). And this: And no man hath ascended up to heaven but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven*​ 


*البرهان الداخلى*​ 

*يُضيف والاس ان البرهان الداخلى بصالح قراءة الإثبات حيث أن إستخدام الرسول لإسم الفاعل الوصفى ὁὤν هو أمر معتاد فى إنجيل يوحنا و مُستخدم فى إنجيل يوحنا أكثر من أى مكان فى العهد الجديد و يليه سفر الرؤيا (الذى كتبه يوحنا) مما يُؤكد ان هذا هو إسلوب القديس يوحنا بالفعل. ليس هذا فقط بل أيضاً إستخدمه يوحنا مع المسيح أكثر من مرة فى إنجيله:*​ 


*"اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ" (يو 1 : 18)*​ 

*θεον ουδεις εωρακεν πωποτε ο μονογενης υιος ο ων εις τον κολπον του πατρος εκεινος εξηγησατο*​ 


*"لَيْسَ أَنَّ أَحَداً رَأَى الآبَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا قَدْ رَأَى الآبَ" (يو 6 : 46)*​ 

*ουχ οτι τον πατερα τις εωρακεν ει μη ο ων παρα του θεου ουτος εωρακεν τον πατερα*​ 


*"اَلَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمَ اللَّهِ. لِذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ" (يو 8 : 47)*​ 

*ο ων εκ του θεου τα ρηματα του θεου ακουει δια τουτο υμεις ουκ ακουετε οτι εκ του θεου ουκ εστε*​ 

*و إن كان فى النهاية يُرجح القراءة القصيرة , غير ان البرهان الداخلى الذى يقدمه خطير جداً!*​ 


*و إذا نظرنا الى النقد الداخلى للنص , فإننا نجد أن قاعدة "القراءة الأصعب هى القراءة المُفضلة" ستفيدنا جداً. فأيهما أصعب أن يتحول الى الآخر , قراءة الحذف أم قراءة الإثبات؟! من يُجيبنا على هذا هو تنوع القراءات بداخل قراءة الإثبات , فالذى ينظر لقراءات الإثبات سيجد نفسه أمام محاولات عديدة لتفسير النص مما يُوحى بصعوبة تقبل النُساخ للنص , و محاولتهم تفسيره و تبسيطه. هذا السلوك يقطع بأن الحذف هو أحد طُرق النُساخ فى التعامل مع هذا النص سواء بشرحه عن طريق تغييره او بإزالة الإشكال نهائياً عن طريق حذفه. هذا يؤدى بنا الى ان قراءة الحذف هى الأسهل فى التحول من قراء الإثبات , و بذلك تكون قراءة الإثبات هى الأصعب , و بالتالى فهى المُفضلة داخلياً!!*​ 


*لماذا لا تفيدنا قاعدة "القراءة الأقصر هى القراءة المُفضلة" فى هذه الحالة؟ لسبب بسيط جداً و هو أن قراءات النص ليس فقط الإثبات او الحذف , بل هناك قراءات أخرى. هذه القراءات هى :"إبن الإنسان الذى كان فى السماء" , "إبن الإنسان الذى من السماء". و رغم ان هاتين القرائتين لا تُمثلان أى ثقل علمى حتى ان الحوار يكون بين قرائتى الحذف و الإثبات فقط , إلا انهما يُفسران حذف القراءة. فكما بينا, واضح محاولات النُساخ لتفسير هذا النص ربما فى مُواجهة الدوسيتية التى آمنت أن جسد المسيح جسد هيولى خيالى , فخاف الناسخ ان يُفهم هذا النص كأن المسيح بالفعل فى السماء فى هذه اللحظة بجسده و يُظن أن هذا الجسد الذى على الأرض جسد هيولى خيالى , فقام بحذف النص خاصةً فى شواهد القرن الثانى حيث زمن طغيان الدوسيتية. لذا , فوجود القراءات الأخرى يُفسر لنا أسباب الحذف مما يستبعد إستخدام قاعدة القراءة الأقصر.*​ 


*ما الدليل الدامغ على هذا؟*​ 


*المخطوطة السكندرية تحذف إسم الفاعل ων (و قد أضافه مُصحح). فالترجمة الدقيقة للنص ο ων εν τω ουρανω "الذى يكون فى السماء" , فبحذف إسم الفاعل ων مما يجعل ترجمة النص "إبن الإنسان الذى فى السماء"!! و هذا قد يبدو طبيعى لأن ترجمة فانديك العربية تُثبت النص هكذا , و لكن هذا له تأثير كبير فى اليونانية , خاصة لو نظرنا لترجمة تحليلية مثل الآتية فيتضح المعنى:*​ 

*And no one has ascended into heaven, except the One having descended from heaven-the Son of Humanity, the One **being in heaven*​ 

*(Analytical Literal Translation)*​ 

*فهذه المخطوطة بيزنطية فى الأناجيل و مع هذا نرى محاولة من الناسخ لتفسير النص رغم ثبوت القراءة فى النص البيزنطى!!*​ 

*بهذا فإن كل الأدلة تقطع بثبوت النص , خارجياً و داخلياً.......*​ 


*و ها نحن كل يوم ندحض و ندمر شبهات أبناء الشيطان و تلاميذه حول مخطوطات كتابنا العظيم!!*​ 



*فادى*​ 

*Fadie*​ 


*Servant for Jesus*​ 


_*Www.Servant4Jesus.Co.Nr*_​ 




*[1]**A Plain Introdction To The Criticism Of The New Testament, Vol 2 , By F. ***ivner, P. 360*​ 
*[2]**UBS 4th Edition, P. 321 , NA 27th Edition (Logos System) & Richard Wilson at: **www.zhubert.com*​ 
*[3]** انظر التفصيل عنهم و مراجع إستشهادهم بالنص عند العميد برجون:*
*The Revision Revised, P. 133*​ 
*[4]**Novum Testamentum Graece , Vol 1 , 8th Edition , P. 765*​ 
*[5]**The Greek Testament , Vol 1 , P. 711*​ 
*[6]**Textual Commentary On The Greek New Testament , By Bruce M. Metzger , P. 203 - 204*​ 
*[7]**A Textual Guide To The Greek New Testament , By Roger L. Omanson , P. 168*​ 
*[8]**Net Bible, P. 2029 (**http://net.bible.org/bible.php?book=Joh&chapter=3#n30**)*​ 
*[9]** ف 59*​ 
*[10]** ف 60*​ 
*[11]** السابق*​ 
*[12]** ضد نويتس , الفصل الرابع*​ 
*[13]** فى رسالته الى نكتاريوس اسقف القسطنطينية (رسالته رقم 202).*​ 
*[14]** رسالته رقم 67*​ 
*[15]**An Exact Exposition Of The Orthodox Faith 4 : 18*​


----------



## Tabitha (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: إبن الإنسان الذى فى السماء*

*ها نحن كل يوم ندحض و ندمر شبهات أبناء الشيطان و تلاميذه حول مخطوطات كتابنا العظيم!!​
رائع كعادتك يا فادي
بَارَكَ اللهُ فِيكَـََََ ld:*


----------



## Copty- (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: إبن الإنسان الذى فى السماء*

قد اعمى عيونهم و اغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم و يشعروا بقلوبهم و يرجعوا فاشفيهم

*رائع استاذنا فادى المسيح يعطيك نعمة لتدحض شبهات ابناء ابليس*


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2008)

رد رائع و متكامل, يحمل جميع البراهين و الادلة العلمية التي تخطر على بال اي باحث اكاديمي

جميل جداً يا فادي, الرب يباركك


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: إبن الإنسان الذى فى السماء*

*جميل فادي*​ 
*وانا احب ان اضيف*​ 


اقتباسات الاباء لم ترد بالبحث​ 
المهرطق نوفاتيان (210-280) ميلادية:

Because, even to the highest, "not any one hath ascended into heaven save He who came down from heaven, the Son of man who is in heaven."
المصدر : اباء ما قبل نيقية الجزء الخامس



تاتيان (185) ميلادية: 

what is in heaven, will ye believe? And no man hath ascended up into heaven, except him that descended from heaven, the Son of man, which is in heaven.



وهذه صورة لمخطوطة 676


----------



## Fadie (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: إبن الإنسان الذى فى السماء*

*شكراً روك طابيثا كوبتى مية مية على مروركم*

*النص فى المخطوطة 1432 :*


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رائع وجميل يا اخي الحبيب فادي 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 


اسمح لي ان اضع هذه الاضافة من بحثي على الانترنت ، ربما تكون مفيدة ايضا في جعل موضوعك شاملا ..



John 3:13 ​ 
*John 3:13*
*(KJV)* And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man *which is in heaven.*
*(1611 KJV)* And no man hath ascended vp to heauen, but hee that came downe from heauen, euen the Sonne of man *which is in heauen.*​ 
(NIV) No one has ever gone into heaven except the one who came from heaven—the Son of Man
(NASV) No one has ascended into heaven, but He who descended from heaven: the Son of Man. 
(THE MESSAGE) "No one has ever gone up into the presence of God except the One who came down from that Presence, the Son of Man.
(ESV) No one has ascended into heaven except he who descended from heaven, the Son of Man.
(HCSB) No one has ascended into heaven except the One who descended from heaven —the Son of Man.
(RSV) No one has ascended into heaven but he who descended from heaven, the Son of man. 
(NAB-Roman Catholic) No one has gone up to heaven except the one who has come down from heaven, the Son of Man. 
(NWT-Jehovah’s Witnesses) Moreover, no man has ascended into heaven but he that descended from heaven, the Son of man. ​ 
*Textus Receptus*
kai oudeiV anabebhken eiV ton ouranon ei mh o ek tou ouranou katabaV o uioV tou anqrwpou *o wn en tw ouranw*​ 
*Hort-Westcott*
kai oudeiV anabebhken eiV ton ouranon ei mh o ek tou ouranou katabaV o uioV tou anqrwpou​ 
*Corrupted M-a-n-u-s-c-r-i-p-t-s*​ 
This verse is corrupted in the following m-a-n-u-s-c-r-i-p-t-s
Aleph 01 - Sinaiticus - Fourth century
B 03 - Vaticanus - Fourth century
L 019 - Rome - Ninth Century
T 029 - Citta Del Vaticano - Fifth century
W 032 - Fourth/Fifth century​ 
*Affected Teachings*
Here is an attack upon the Omnipresence of the Lord Jesus Christ. Omnipresence is a characteristic of God. In this John 3 discourse, Jesus was speaking with Nicodemus and was telling him that He had descended from Heaven, yet at the same time He was in Heaven. This is a revelation of the omnipresence of Christ that at the same time He was on Earth, He was still in Heaven. By deleting “which is in heaven” it removes the testimony of deity from Christ. As eternal God, He still had authority in Heaven while still on Earth. The Gnostics did not believe that Christ was God because they taught that flesh was evil and that deity could not dwell in sinful flesh. They neglected the understanding of the virgin birth which disallowed the sin nature to be passed to Him. When Christ was on Earth, He never ceased to be God. If He did, then He would never have been qualified to be our sin substitute. The word “is” is in the present tense which means that Christ was signifying that while He was on Earth, He was still in Heaven. The word “is” can also be translated “being.” It could read “which being in Heaven.” This is one of those great mysteries beyond the comprehension of the human mind and that is why the Gnostics chose to remove it since they could not explain it. ​ 

************************​ 

التعقيب :
1- ارجو ملاحظة ان النص اليوناني ( باللون الازرق ) اتجاه كتابته يأتي دائما معكوسا في صفحات المنتدى هنا 
2- ارجو ملاحظة ما علمته باللون الاحمر ان النسخ التي تنقص هذه الكلمة ( الذي هو في السماء ) جاءت في عصر متأخر (القرن الرابع والخامس والتاسع) كان متأثرا بافكار بعض الغنوسيين الذين يرفضون فكرة تجسد الله ، بوصف الجسد خاطيء ، افضل قراءة النص في الانجليزية .
المصدر ​ 
http://www.scionofzion.com/john_3_13.htm​


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*مخطوطات أخرى , تُثبت النص...*


*من مخطوطات الحروف الكبيرة:*


*L (019) , M (021) , S (028) , U (030) , V (031) , Y (034) , Γ (036) , Λ (039) , Ω (045) , 047 , 050 , 063 , 0141 , 0211*
​*و من مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة:*
​*2 , 8 , 9 , 18 , 27 , 35 , 461 , 475 , 565 , 1073 , 1192 , 1194 , 1203 , 1210 , 1212 , 1216 , 1243 , 1505 , 1514 , 1519*
​*و من مخطوطات كتب القراءات الكنسية:*
​*L 425 , L 638 , L 640 , L 663 , L 704 , L 735 , L 770 , L 1073 , L 1075 , L 1076 , L 1077 , L 1082 , L 1091 , L 1096 , L 1100 , L 1552 , L 1692*
​*و من مخطوطات اللاتينية القديمة:*
​*Codex Palatinus (02) - e , Codex Corbeiensis (08) - ff2 , Codex Rehdigeranus (11) - l , Codex Monacensis (13) - q , Codex Usserianus primus (14) - r1 , Codex Sarzanensis pars prior (22) - j , Codex Sangallensis  (27) , Codex Gatianus (30) - gat.*​


----------



## cross in ksa (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد حلو جدا ياكبير​*


----------

